# MOHAA system86.dll problem



## shep101 (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi - Im using Windows XP and have a Asylum 5900 video card installed. Burned a copy of MOHAA off a friends copy and it worked the first couple times we used it. Today when we went to play it it said 'application failed, missing system86.dll' Went looking for said file and came up with nothing. Can anyone help me with this? I'm not even sure what system86.dll is. I know its a application file, but thats it. --Tried re-installing but it says missing unnamed file--

Thanks - Heather


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, but there is no support for illegally obtained software here.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

As McTimson has pointed out, this is illegal and against forum rules.

Closing thread.


----------

